# Kommt ihr alle aus dem Süden?



## Kind der Küste (10. November 2006)

Sagt mal, kommt ihr eigentlich alle aus dem Süden?
Gibt es hier so richtig gar keinen der aus dem Norden kommt?
Wenn ich mir mal so eure Räder angucke sind ja meistens nur Fullys dabei,
welche hier im "flachen" Land nicht so gut laufen , oder ich seh nur Bilder mit Bergen


----------



## Flowz (10. November 2006)

nene es  gibt auch rocky fullys im nordenhier in d-dorf fahrn 2 rmx rum usw..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (10. November 2006)

Seit wann ist Düsseldorf Norden???
Bin aus Celle und nicht weit von hier, im Deister, da gibts sogar ein RMX Canuck. Unglaublich...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. November 2006)

Kind der Küste schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kommt ihr eigentlich alle aus dem Süden?
> Gibt es hier so richtig gar keinen der aus dem Norden kommt?
> Wenn ich mir mal so eure Räder angucke sind ja meistens nur Fullys dabei,
> welche hier im "flachen" Land nicht so gut laufen , oder ich seh nur Bilder mit Bergen



Du solltest Dir vieleicht ein Schlauchboot zulegen und ein Forum für Wassersport eröffnen.


----------



## Kind der Küste (10. November 2006)

Eben. Für mich liegt Düsseldorf eigentlich Mittig.
Von Celle ist es ja auch nicht ganz so weit in den Harz.
Ich dachte eher so Hamburg und weiter nördlich


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (10. November 2006)

Flowz schrieb:


> nene es  gibt auch rocky fullys im nordenhier in d-dorf fahrn 2 rmx rum usw..



und rocky hardtails im Süden...! hab aber auch schon fullys hier in der Gegend gesehen (fast die gesamte Rocky-Palette)

@KdK: Viel Spass mit Deinem FLOW. Is n geiles Bike.


----------



## Jako (10. November 2006)

Nördlich der Donau ist alles Norden!!! Gruß von Jako aus Bayern  (das ist Süden)


----------



## soederbohm (10. November 2006)

@Jako
So spricht der wahre Bayer  

Gruß aus dem südlichsten Bayern (10km nach Österreich)
Martin


----------



## Kind der Küste (10. November 2006)

Nördlich der Elbe fängt der Süden doch schon an und dann kommt schon bayern 

Aber wenn ich in den Bergen wohnen würde, hätt ich auch gern ein Fully.
Wobei es sicher auch hier welche gibt.
Ist aber eigentlich Quatsch, weil so richtig hoch hinfauf gehts hier nicht und die paar Hügel kann man auch mit nem Hardtail fahren.

Meine These: Der Süden ist für Fullys prädestiniert.


----------



## bestmove (10. November 2006)

> Meine These: Der Süden ist für Fullys prädestiniert.


Na na na, die Mitte is Trumpf  gibt noch genügend Mittelgebirge ...

Grüsse aus dem Taunus
bestmove


----------



## Jako (10. November 2006)

bestmove schrieb:


> Na na na, die Mitte is Trumpf  gibt noch genügend Mittelgebirge ...
> 
> Grüsse aus dem Taunus
> bestmove



hey bestmove, hast Du echt noch einen Taunus - dann wird´s ja höchste Zeit das Du dein Slayer SXC bekommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (10. November 2006)

Nein!!

Die Schwaben haben die schönsten Berge


----------



## Xexano (10. November 2006)

Naja, ich komme ausm Westen  D.h. also nähe Köln, jedoch eher im ländlichen Gebiet. Gebirge? Umm.. Hügelchen wären passend, dafür jedoch genügend. Next FR-Destinations: Neben Secret Spots wäre der Bikepark Winterberg "the next destination". 

Die beste Location, wo man wohnen könnte wäre in Frankreich/Schweiz ^_^ So bei Portes du Soleil...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (10. November 2006)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Nein!!
> 
> Die Schwaben haben die schönsten Berge



 

dem muss ich wiedersprechen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. November 2006)

nirgends sind die Trails so einsam und verlassen wie in der Pfalz und zwar da, wo sie am schönsten ist. *Love the ride !* 
Gruß der alte Pfalz-canadier


----------



## el Lingo (10. November 2006)

Hier mal ein Link für alle, die aus der Region Hannover und angerenzende Landkreise kommen:
www.bc-north.de
Ist doch schön, wenn die Leute, die in der selben Gegend wohnen, auch mal zusammen biken.


----------



## bestmove (10. November 2006)

> hey bestmove, hast Du echt noch einen Taunus - dann wird´s ja höchste Zeit das Du dein Slayer SXC bekommst



 Ich hatte mal früher kurzzeitig einen, gut erhalten ist das heute ein richtiges Schätzchen ... und du hast Recht, es wird HÖCHSTE ZEIT für das SXC!! Ich könnt platzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (10. November 2006)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> dem muss ich wiedersprechen



Stimmt ... in Baden gibt es auch tolle Landschaften


----------



## Catsoft (10. November 2006)

Kind der Küste schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kommt ihr eigentlich alle aus dem Süden?
> Gibt es hier so richtig gar keinen der aus dem Norden kommt?
> Wenn ich mir mal so eure Räder angucke sind ja meistens nur Fullys dabei,
> welche hier im "flachen" Land nicht so gut laufen , oder ich seh nur Bilder mit Bergen



Schecht geforscht. Hier in HH gibt es genug RM´s auch in der Gallerie (und ich meine Norden, also nicht in Harburg, das ist ja südlich der Elbe ) Und die HaBe´s können ganz schön heftig sein, ein Forstweg in den Alpen dagegen kinderkac**


----------



## DH-Ralli (10. November 2006)

Ja


----------



## s.d (10. November 2006)

Also ich glaub südlicher als ich kann man auch fast nicht wohnen bin auch schon fast in Öland  aber das ist gut dann hat mans nicht so weit nach Wagrain weil wagrain rockt! Die letzten paar monate bin ich nur Hardtail gefahren des geht auch man muss bloß wollen  und sich anstrengen wobei fully schon auch lustich ist. also grüße aus dem süden jetz muss ich aber eine heben gehen  und morgen wirds haddail grockt!


----------



## soederbohm (10. November 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Also ich glaub südlicher als ich kann man auch fast nicht wohnen ...



Das wär doch jetzt mal interessant: Wer ist das südlichste RM-Forum-Mitglied in Deutschland (AUT und CH starten ja außer Konkurrenz)?

Also ich lieg ziemlich genau bei 47° 46' 26,75'' N  

Gruß
Martin 

PS: Gern auch: Wer ist das nördlichste Mitglied?


----------



## Ani (10. November 2006)

<- ruhrpottbikerin aus essen 
ich sag euch, ohne fully sind die halden und steilen abfahrten im essener süden nicht zu bezwingen ;-)


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. November 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Das wÃ¤r doch jetzt mal interessant: Wer ist das sÃ¼dlichste RM-Forum-Mitglied in Deutschland (AUT und CH starten ja auÃer Konkurrenz)?
> 
> Also ich lieg ziemlich genau bei 47Â° 46' 26,75'' N
> 
> ...



knappe Kiste: 47Â° 59â² 43.8â³ N

mfg


----------



## Jendo (11. November 2006)

Bin ich dann hier weit und breit der einzige Ossi???
Gibts doch gar ni...
dafür bin ich am Östlichsten!
Rob


----------



## renöd (11. November 2006)

Jo bin aus Bremen ...das ist doch mal Nördlich oder ?
Hamburch is ja quasi umme egge


----------



## nuts (11. November 2006)

ihr seit doch alles schönwetterspieler 

47°45'58 N viel südlicher gehts in D nicht. Haken an der Sache: noch hab ich kein Rocky im Keller  aber ein freund von mir ist genauso südlich und der hat sogar zwei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (11. November 2006)

47° 38' N, 10° 49' O


----------



## Matze. (11. November 2006)

> Nördlich der Donau ist alles Norden!!! Gruß von Jako aus Bayern  (das ist Süden)




  gilt auch für mich .




> Stimmt ... in Baden gibt es auch tolle Landschaften




Das nützt jetzt auch nix mehr, ihr habt euch schließlich selbst in die Abhängigkeit gewählt .




> Die Schwaben haben die schönsten Berge




Und wo sind die, auf der Alb, im Schwarzwald oder im Allgäu


----------



## Ale_Schmi (12. November 2006)

bin der nordi schlechthin....ein oldenburger mit einem rm6 im flachländle...


----------



## OptiMist (21. November 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> Bin ich dann hier weit und breit der einzige Ossi???
> Gibts doch gar ni...
> dafür bin ich am Östlichsten!
> Rob



Nein bist du nicht, und östlicher bin ich auch, 
außerdem auch noch nördlich der Elbe.


----------



## Jendo (21. November 2006)

OptiMist schrieb:


> Nein bist du nicht, und östlicher bin ich auch,
> außerdem auch noch nördlich der Elbe.



Ok, ich geb mich geschlagen! Aber Du wohnst ja auch ziemlich in der Pampa zwischen Cottbus und Berlin 
mfg 
Rob


----------



## Hot Carrot (21. November 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> @Jako
> So spricht der wahre Bayer
> 
> Gruß aus dem südlichsten Bayern (10km nach Österreich)
> Martin



Ich habe gelernt alles was links der Isar ist ist schon Nördlich (Preußisch)  

Was zum Glück das ich ein Düsseldorfer in Bayern bleib


----------



## Kind der Küste (21. November 2006)

Bayern ist ja auch ganz schön, aber mir würde das Meer und die Weite fehlen.
Irgendwann bekomm ich dann den "Bergkoller" und muss raus 

..klingt komisch, is aber so!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. November 2006)

Also wenn ich aus der schönen Pfalz müsste, dann würde es mich sicher auch liebr gen NORDEN ziehen, als zu den Zwockel (was heißt das überhaupt ?) nach Süden. Das ist mal amtlich. RK


----------



## soederbohm (21. November 2006)

Naja, jedem das Seine.. bin als gebürtiger Berliner ja auch das flache Land gewohnt. Aber inzwischen bekomm ich schon Bergsehnsucht, wenn ich die Woche über zum Studieren in München bin  

Gruß
Maschd aka Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kind der Küste (22. November 2006)

hmm joa aber von münchen braucht man ja noch nen Stündchen bis man in den Bergen ist!
Ich bin ein Nordlicht, durch und durch . Wenn man in den Bergen zuhause ist findet man es sicherlich dort am schönsten!


----------



## Matze. (22. November 2006)

Kind der Küste schrieb:


> Bayern ist ja auch ganz schön, aber mir würde das Meer und die Weite fehlen.
> Irgendwann bekomm ich dann den "Bergkoller" und muss raus
> 
> ..klingt komisch, is aber so!



Ist auch eher selten, daß jemand aus dem Süden weg will, der Zuzug nach Bayern und Baden Württemberg aus ganz D ist schon gewaltig.
Übrigens ist auch in Bayern nicht alles bergig, im Illertal bekommst du keinen Bergkoller, schon eher den Nebelkoller im Winter.
Zum biken sind die Mittelgebirge ja toll, oft besser als die Alpen.


----------



## Sw!tch (22. November 2006)

also ich bin aus S-H , Großhansdorf in der nähe von hamburg

King der küste: weiß nicht ob du das schon weißt, aber hinten bei famila in ahrensburg steht ein dirtpark, der is ganz in ordnung. zur zeit natürlich unfahrbar.


----------



## Kind der Küste (22. November 2006)

jo das du aus ahrensburg bist, weiss ich.
ich kenn nur den kleinen park beim sportplatz.
Da beim haus der jungend oder was das da ist.
bei der Polizei.


----------



## Redking (22. November 2006)

Also ich kenn zwei aus dem Norden mit Rockies! 
Einer aus Hamburg und der andere aus Lübeck. 

Super Klasse Biker sind das. 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## _torsten_ (23. November 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> Bin ich dann hier weit und breit der einzige Ossi???
> Gibts doch gar ni...
> dafür bin ich am Östlichsten!
> Rob


hm ... norden, süden, osten, westen ... mitte ist trumpf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (30. November 2006)

wenn hier was rockt dann is dat der norden-mein rocky is in der marzipanweltstadt lübeck zu hause-und fully im norden muß sein wegen bandscheibe undso


----------



## Der Toni (30. November 2006)

Im Westen is am besten.


----------



## Jako (1. Dezember 2006)

@ Hot Carrot

"Ich habe gelernt alles was links der Isar ist ist schon Nördlich (Preußisch)  "

ich glaube da verwechselst Du was.....das ist der Lech und nicht die Isar  gruß jako


----------

